
Arduino Micro shrinks your favorite DIY platform down - redDragon
http://www.engadget.com/2012/11/08/arduino-micro-shrinks-your-favorite-diy-platform/
======
mumrah
I must have missed something a while back, but Arduino being sold at Radio
Shack is news to me! I think this is great for the maker movement and people
trying to get started with Ardiuno. RS is selling a book and various shields -
in store no less! I recall reading that RS was going back to its DIY roots [1]
- I guess they were serious about it

1\. [http://blog.radioshack.com/2011/05/19/radioshack-the-diy-
com...](http://blog.radioshack.com/2011/05/19/radioshack-the-diy-community-
you-talked-were-listening/)

------
jgrahamc
There are lots of small version of Arduino around such as:

Pro Mini: <https://www.sparkfun.com/products/11113>

Pro Micro: <https://www.sparkfun.com/products/11098>?

Arduino Nano: <http://www.arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoBoardNano>

~~~
unwind
Yes, but SparkFun's Pro boards lack the on-board USB hardware, and require you
to have a "fancy" USB-to-TTL cable. There's also the ExtraCore
(<https://tindie.com/dustinandrews/extracore/>) which has the same
requirement.

And the Arduino Nano seems to no longer be carried by Arduino themselves, I
was unable to find it in the shop.

I think this looks nice since it's based on a more recent AVR chip, that has
on-board USB so that even the small form factor doesn't mean the board can't
have a "native" USB connector.

~~~
catch23
There's still the Teensy 2.0/3.0 which is smaller & cheaper than this board.
The Teensy 2.0 ($16) uses the same chip (32u4) as the arduino micro, and the
3.0 ($19) uses an arm-m4 chip which also provides a DSP. The best thing about
the Teensy is that it's available right now.

~~~
ippisl
Is the teensy 3(arm) fully compatible with all the arduino libraries ?

~~~
catch23
Yes and no. Even some arduinos are incompatible with certain arduino
libraries. Most of the libraries were written for the most popular 328p chip
at the most popular frequency (16mhz), but if you're using a Due or Attiny or
even the 328p running a different frequency, you may need to touch up the
libraries to get it to work. My guess is the compatibility levels would be
similar here.

Most people are probably only aware of the arduino uno which uses the 328p
chip, but there are probably 20 other atmel chip models that are also "arduino
compatible". I typically use the attiny85 because my one-off projects rarely
need all the pins on the 328p.

------
Inufu
This reminds me of the Teensy: <http://www.pjrc.com/teensy/>

------
ricardobeat
The Teensy has been available for a couple years in this size. Teensy 3 comes
with an ARM processor in the same board.

<http://www.pjrc.com/store/teensy.html>

------
jws
Non-blogspam link: [http://arduino.cc/blog/2012/11/08/new-arduino-micro-
availabl...](http://arduino.cc/blog/2012/11/08/new-arduino-micro-available/)

------
csmatt
I love the Arduino, but the boards are expensive when compared to other
platforms. I recently started using the TI MSP430 Launchpad which is $4.50
shipped! It's also very flexible and uses very little power. If you want the
simplicity of the Arduino IDE, there's a port of it called Energia. The
Raspberry Pi is much more powerful than the Arduino and it's around the same
price. I know the RPi isn't an apples-to-apples comparison.

------
johnohara
Not sure what this post is about. The only news is that RadioShack is going to
sell a "micro" version of the "nano."

I bought my Arduino Nano earlier this year from gravitech.us and they're still
shipping them as of 2012-11-09 09:32am (CST).

<http://www.gravitech.us/arna30wiatp.html>

I have no affiliation with gravitech. For the record, I bought the breadboard
it's mounted on from RS. Plugs in tight. I use the avr-gcc tool chain -- and
it works.

------
InclinedPlane
This looks to be even better: <http://digistump.com/#digispark>

Though it's not yet in production (it finished a successful kickstarter
funding round in september), which should be sometime in early 2013.

------
pbharrin
I will put my own headers on for $4, thank you.

~~~
lowboy
And I'll pay someone $4 to save 5 minutes of my time.

